# Medical with High Blood Pressure - guidance needed



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi All,

I am planning to go through the medical exam in coming weeks, however i have been having the problem of high BP since last one year. I have already consulted with a cardiologist who ran some test to check my heart conditions and kidneys etc. but everything seems to fine except i have BP on higher side (140/90 range). Since then i have been taking oral medicine to keep it under check. 
Now before going to medical i have few questions and it would be great if you guys could answer these

1) Does having high BP affect my chances of clearing the medical?
2) It is mandatory to disclose that i have high BP? because it is under control and if the readings are fine on test day, Dr. won't know ? (But i think this won't be honest from my side)
3) Should i disclose that i have high BP and present the prescription drug i have been taking ? and if reading are fine on the medical day, i will be cleared?

Can anyone been in similar situation or having known someone in this situation can suggest best course of action. 
Please reply


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

It is a good habit to declare sincerely. People with Diabetes have migrated successfully so BP high or low doesnt have anything to do with this. Doctors will check for Kidney issues and TB and Aids. So nothing to worry. The doctors will mention everything in their report to the case officer. In case they feel anything needs to be tested further, you will be asked to undertake an additional test. BP is not an issue I see. 

Cheers!




akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to go through the medical exam in coming weeks, however i have been having the problem of high BP since last one year. I have already consulted with a cardiologist who ran some test to check my heart conditions and kidneys etc. but everything seems to fine except i have BP on higher side (140/90 range). Since then i have been taking oral medicine to keep it under check.
> Now before going to medical i have few questions and it would be great if you guys could answer these
> ...


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> It is a good habit to declare sincerely. People with Diabetes have migrated successfully so BP high or low doesnt have anything to do with this. Doctors will check for Kidney issues and TB and Aids. So nothing to worry. The doctors will mention everything in their report to the case officer. In case they feel anything needs to be tested further, you will be asked to undertake an additional test. BP is not an issue I see.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the reply, it helps
Even i am of the same view that high BP should not be a hindrance. Still wanted to know others view and if someone has been in same shoes and how their experience been.

Hope things work out okay :amen:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to go through the medical exam in coming weeks, however i have been having the problem of high BP since last one year. I have already consulted with a cardiologist who ran some test to check my heart conditions and kidneys etc. but everything seems to fine except i have BP on higher side (140/90 range). Since then i have been taking oral medicine to keep it under check.
> Now before going to medical i have few questions and it would be great if you guys could answer these
> ...


1 - Hey buddy - see:

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/A...s-released.pdf 

(page 15-17) 

Basically, as long as the cost of the treatment is less than AUD$40,000 over 5 years (assuming you are under 75 years of age) - you are good to go.

Of course if you have TB / HIV / Hepatitis / other conditions outlined in the Medical Office of the Commonwealth Advice Pack - the criteria you need to meet, to meet the health requirement, likely involves more things.

2 - Yes, you agree to providing "complete and correct information in every detail" when doing your medicals: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf

3 - Yes, I would declare my medical condition and the drugs I have been prescribed. I know people with chronic conditions who have cleared the health requirement being fully transparent about their condition and the drugs they are taking.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey mate,

no need to worry. Even i was having issues with High BP and on medications for some time.

I had declared everything correctly on my forms and on the day of exam by BP was 145/90 maybe due to anxiety.

i was cleared within a few days and no further exams were recommended.

so dont worry as worrying will only increase your BP. just remember to take your medications on time and mention everything on your application.

if you dont declare that you are on medications and god forbid your BP comes high on the day it will be more of an issue.

Cheers



akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to go through the medical exam in coming weeks, however i have been having the problem of high BP since last one year. I have already consulted with a cardiologist who ran some test to check my heart conditions and kidneys etc. but everything seems to fine except i have BP on higher side (140/90 range). Since then i have been taking oral medicine to keep it under check.
> Now before going to medical i have few questions and it would be great if you guys could answer these
> ...


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks a ton PrettyIsotonic and happieaussie2016 for replying 
Really a big load off my shoulders :yo:


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

1) Does having high BP affect my chances of clearing the medical?

Ans: BP finds a place in the medical questionnaire. If answer is set to Yes, your file is automatically graded as 'B' for medical clearances. Getting a B does not mean Visa refusal. But will add another 3-4 days of wait for final clearance from Australian Medical panel of doctors from BUPA. So long as it is treated, and the disease/ailment/condition is non-communicable, your file will be cleared. 

2) It is mandatory to disclose that i have high BP? because it is under control and if the readings are fine on test day, Dr. won't know ? (But i think this won't be honest from my side)

Ans: Why shouldn't you disclose, even if it is normal? Look at this from a prospective visa and future citizenship applications. Any wrong declarations at this stage can jeopardize your future international travel - where you will have to declare if you have been denied visa or citizenship applications. Australia is very particular on renewal and citizenship applications where they verify if you had made any false declarations in the past to their government. If it is an 'yes', you will risk a deportation as well.
On the other hand, you will enroll for medical benefits and insurances where these conditions like BP will need to be disclosed to get the cover. So hiding it now, can lead to bigger problems in future.

3) Should i disclose that i have high BP and present the prescription drug i have been taking ? and if reading are fine on the medical day, i will be cleared?
Yes, I have known friends having asthma, BP getting grants with no issues what so ever, even after declaring them. They were so much elated to tell me that they had got clearances from the Bupa Medical services, the degree of their happiness was greater than the moment they got the actual grant.

So, Go ahead, give your medicals. Take the prescription medication, if any. Some panel clinics require them to be brought at the time of medicals. Ofcourse, maintain your health as personally you do not want to have high BP for your own good.

Cheers!


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply!
Totally agree with you, specially point 2) i should have thought about that :yuck:



DVS105 said:


> 1) Does having high BP affect my chances of clearing the medical?
> 
> Ans: BP finds a place in the medical questionnaire. If answer is set to Yes, your file is automatically graded as 'B' for medical clearances. Getting a B does not mean Visa refusal. But will add another 3-4 days of wait for final clearance from Australian Medical panel of doctors from BUPA. So long as it is treated, and the disease/ailment/condition is non-communicable, your file will be cleared.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I have faced the similar problem, my BP was observed 90/160 in medical test. What will happen next ? Will it cause delay or rejection for Visa grant. Please suggest.

I have applied for 489.


Thanks.


----------



## drshazi7 (Dec 30, 2021)

lokeshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have faced the similar problem, my BP was observed 90/160 in medical test. What will happen next ? Will it cause delay or rejection for Visa grant. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Hi
Please update what was the outcome, how long did they take to issue you a visa. I had my medical examination and High Bp was noted and Creatinine was done. Now waiting a response from Bupa.


----------



## scy090800 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hypertension is a very very very common health issue just like overweight. You don't need to worry about this, but usually when high BP is detected, doctors will require you to take an extra liver function test (blood draw) to check if there is anything wrong with your liver. Anxiety (BP test)/excitement (you are about to finally get your visa) and liver problems (fatty liver disease, and cirrhosis) will raise your BP, and as long as there is nothing wrong with your liver (AST and ALT liver enzymes cannot be too high, like 2-3 times higher than the normal range), you are good to go.


----------



## drshazi7 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks how long does it take further in this process, I have applied for 482 from Pakistan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drshazi7 said:


> Thanks how long does it take further in this process, I have applied for 482 from Pakistan


You are caught in a bad timing 
With the omicron hitting the fan, all hospitals and doctors are overworked and busy
There maybe a delay in Bupa checking your medicals and giving a clearance 
Cheers


----------

